# Free wood swap



## cheech (Jun 27, 2006)

Just curious if any is interested in swapping different types of wood?

If some of us have an abundance of say maple/cherry/apple wood and would like some hickory how about we swap it with each other?

May be we could find a way to swap it.

Does this sound like it could work?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 28, 2006)

It dose sound like a good idea.  Shipping costs on something that heavy could be a problem though.


----------



## cheech (Jun 28, 2006)

True indeed

However if we exchange wood locally or possibly we can find others to swap with while on vacation to a different location.

Not sure of the details just thought I would post the ?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Definatly worth asking and looking into.  Hope some others chime in to see there opinions.


----------



## theotherbbking (Jul 15, 2006)

chips would be cheaper to ship, would be interested in swapping.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

What's the cost of shipping a half cord of hickory to Grand Rapids??  :)


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Not sure but my next trip down to GA I can do the hauling.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

That's the way to do it!  If you have a dry place to store wood, a half cord will last you a while if you only use it for cooking.


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

So exactly how far is Nahunta GA from you. I may have to make trip there and pick up a new Lang


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Its about 4 hours from my place in Atlanta, but only about 35 minutes from my parents' place on St. Simons Island.  Its worth the drive to actually meet the man, and see the birth of your new baby!


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

That was the idea. I think it would be really cool to pick it up myself and meet "the man".


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, there are a lot of pecan orchards in that area.  If I were you, I would look into a vacation on the coast and kill two birds with one stone.  Its really a beautiful and historic place to visit.


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

I hear that there may just be some good 'Q' in the area too. I may have to sample some from a few places


----------



## just woody (Jul 20, 2006)

I have acres of most all kinds of wood so swapping wouldn't help me, but if you want any wood, Ash, Red Oak, Black birch, Cherry, Locast, Maple, i would send you some in 10 lb boxes if you pay the postage, my wife is going to find out what the flat postage rate is.


----------



## pyre (Jul 20, 2006)

The hardware store here sells some smoking woods.  I've seen apple, cherry, hickory and oak.

Its a little pricey, at about $12 per bag.  If I use mostly charcoal, one bag will last me one smoke.

Just FYI, I guess.  Your local hardware store may sell smoking woods.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Woody,

I sure would like some of that Cherry!  Just let me know what the wife figures out.


----------



## just woody (Jul 21, 2006)

you have a PM


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Woody!

I, too, am very interested in some good cherry wood. It's one of my favorites, but the pre-packaged stuff can be hard to find around here and is a bit pricey.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## just woody (Jul 21, 2006)

just found out these are 5 pound boxes.


----------

